# SJ



## 4x4 (4 August 2012)

Has anyone found the showjumping on tv/iplayer yet today?


----------



## CountryStar (4 August 2012)

not yet, it must be here somewhere!


----------



## 4x4 (4 August 2012)

Can't find it and was going to spend the morning (my birthday!) lolling around watching it and eating chocolate!!!!


----------



## criso (4 August 2012)

It's on 5 of the special bbc channels


----------



## 4x4 (4 August 2012)

What do you mean Criso?


----------



## BobbyMondeo (4 August 2012)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/olympics/2012/live-video/p00w30ph


----------



## CountryStar (4 August 2012)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/olympics/2012/schedule-results/equestrian/20120804

think this is it?!


----------



## KingfisherBlue (4 August 2012)

For show-jumping enthusiasts watching TV at home today, and who only have FREEVIEW - you can watch the Olympic action starting at 11.30am on Ch 301.

SJ also on tomorrow (same channel) at 10.55am


----------



## Miss L Toe (4 August 2012)

I am so glad I did not splash out on a new TV, its all on my PC, not easy to find!
Course distances look pretty fair.


----------



## Jewkes (4 August 2012)

channel 544 on virgin


----------



## Jewkes (4 August 2012)

554 even


----------



## criso (4 August 2012)

24 Special olympic channels on freesat, virgin or sky.
It's channels 554 or 574 or Virgin depending on whether you're HD or SD, not sure about the others.


----------



## Kat (4 August 2012)

http://www.eurovisionsports.tv/london2012 have all the action


----------



## Miss L Toe (4 August 2012)

it's rather along time since I did SK, in those far away days it was wooden poles and shrks teeth planks, I realise it is all a lot safer, but the jumps are huge, is there a reason why they don't use ground lines?
It just seems to be poles and more poles.


----------



## Miss L Toe (4 August 2012)

why no walls?
or gates


----------



## starr_g (4 August 2012)

This round is to determine the starting order for tomorrow when the competition starts so the course is relatively short and straightforward. The next set of courses will have walls, gates and some scary designs!


----------

